# Moving to Germany in Job seeker visa- Need help regarding cash withdraw



## Senthil_Germany (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello Folks, What's up?

I would be soon moving to Germany in Job seeker visa. I will be needing cash for my personal expenses over there. I can't bring huge funds with me during Travel or I can't use my Indian debit or credit cards which is chargeable for every transaction which I make to withdraw.

Can some one suggest some ideas or way so that I can easily handle cash in Euros. I've decided to take funds around 5 lakhs or 6000 euros with me. I don't know whether to use Indian Deutsche Bank because they do have limits for Usage.

Please help!


----------



## Sofia69 (Mar 26, 2014)

well, there is allways the oldfashioned way of traveler cheques, witch you can change in any bank in Germany. The banks in general do not take commision for changing them back into cash but there might be a commision when buying. 

I have only experience with Deutsche Bank India the other way round, (sending money from Germany to our account in India) and unfortunately they are not the best. As far as I know Deutsche Bank India is a compleat independend bank, an indian bank so to speak, and has not much to do with the Deutsche Bank Germany. So I guess it would not make anything easier or faster using the Deutsche Bank India.


----------



## hastia86 (Mar 27, 2014)

as I know Deutsche Bank India is a compleat independend bank, and you can with they speak


----------



## HarshaG (Jan 3, 2014)

you can try the hdfc forex card. It can be used as a credit card in germany. you can make online transactions as well. but each time you draw cash, there's a surcharge that will be cut, which might be around 1.2 to 1.7 euros. It's better you apply for this forex card, use this card as much as you can. Draw cash when ever there's a need for cash.


----------



## abhijitroy (Apr 2, 2013)

Senthil_Germany said:


> Hello Folks, What's up?
> 
> I would be soon moving to Germany in Job seeker visa. I will be needing cash for my personal expenses over there. I can't bring huge funds with me during Travel or I can't use my Indian debit or credit cards which is chargeable for every transaction which I make to withdraw.
> 
> ...


Hi Senthil,

The way to carry currency would be to split it.. you should carry some cash lets say 500-1000 Euro, and rest keep in Forex card.

For cash I am aware the ones in airport have very high rates. Some agencies like Thomas Cook provide these services anyone else having knowledge pls. share which banks/agencies offers best conversion rates.

For forex you can opt for HDFC multi currency card.

Abhijit


----------



## enlighten.life (May 11, 2014)

Senthil_Germany said:


> Hello Folks, What's up?
> 
> I would be soon moving to Germany in Job seeker visa. I will be needing cash for my personal expenses over there. I can't bring huge funds with me during Travel or I can't use my Indian debit or credit cards which is chargeable for every transaction which I make to withdraw.
> 
> ...



I really wanted to know that whether they ask for german language proficiency?
I am applying thro a consultancy. i am still searching for a effective motivation letter. Also whether your accommodation and company names are to be mentioned in the motivation letter or not.

what are the expected questions in interview?


----------

